# Durham Hospital Morgue - September 2016



## mockingbird (Sep 29, 2016)

*County Hospital Morgue!
*​*Early in the morning and I end up in here​*








Having been talking to a close friend of mine up the country, she really wanted to experience going into some abandoned buildings, so what better way to introduce her than travel 7 hours, drag her out of bed and head here to see how she handles it (very well surprisingly) she had been wanting to model for me for sometime, so why not kill two birds with one stone. This little gem became do-able a few weeks before we set off. Massive thank you to Lavino for the info here! (_Much appreciated mate_)











The Durham County Hospital was constructed in the middle of the 19th century and began operation as a voluntary hospital. The hospital saw growth in the 20th century due medical advances, the growth of the city and the construction of a nearby railway viaduct. In total 5 major phases of building works have seen new buildings been added to the hospital in the 20th century to keep pace with demand. The hospital closed in 2010 and several proposals to turn the hospital into housing.






















The long drive up to durham, dealing with the 13th hour and singing lessons, having the most sour tasting coffee of my life, I was glad to pick up my friend and get inside here, I think every explorer has this one category they love the most, some people love asylums (taboo and all) others prefer industrial and churches, many people would think I prefer houses, but AHA you are wrong. My first "love" has been mortuaries/morgues way before I began using a camera I came across a white slab in a hospital near Essex, since then I had always wanted to photograph one! Sure I have photographed metal ones, but never a porcelain one until now! as we stood inside this old morgue, I said nothing for the first few minutes, see I had a personal vendetta with this place having travelled here last year, an never finding it after walking the grounds for a few hours and getting caught, I instantly felt satisfied to be staring at what had bugged me for over a year.












After we got our photos of the place, I then decided it was model shoot time before we left, while the 13th hour left the building and had a drink and smoke outside, I quickly got to work on some ideas I had discussed, once I was finally satisfied we decided to join the others, but as we was about to head back to the car, Mr security looks up the pathway, a few minutes crouched down and he is none the wiser and we make a swift exit. 
















Thank you everyone in advance for your feedback and getting to the end of this report, now I have to promise no more reports till end of October, you guys will become sick of me posting soon! :evil:​


----------



## krela (Sep 29, 2016)

Slabtastic.


----------



## Pilot (Sep 29, 2016)

"Early in the morning and I end up in here"

Eventually, we all end up there. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## degenerate (Sep 29, 2016)

Lovely stuff Mockingbird, are you really going to make us wait until the end of October?


----------



## HughieD (Sep 29, 2016)

Some lovely subtle colours there Mockingbird.


----------



## jsp77 (Sep 29, 2016)

very nice MB, i really liked this.


----------



## Wrench (Sep 29, 2016)

Very, Very nice and I'm very jealous as I've yet to do a morgue.

Very nicley done.


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 29, 2016)

krela said:


> Slabtastic.



Aha thank you Krela this year I've ticked off so many places, I've longed to see an experience


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 29, 2016)

Pilot said:


> "Early in the morning and I end up in here"
> 
> Eventually, we all end up there.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



Indeed pilot, I live by the motto memento Mori, thank you


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 29, 2016)

degenerate said:


> Lovely stuff Mockingbird, are you really going to make us wait until the end of October?



I'm afraid so can't flood the forum every couple of days  October will be worth the wait


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 29, 2016)

HughieD said:


> Some lovely subtle colours there Mockingbird.



Thank you, hard lighting in here as it is, I preferred knocking my colours down in here


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 29, 2016)

jsp77 said:


> very nice MB, i really liked this.



Thank you, was glad to tick off a porcelain slab before this got sealed again and I'd have to wait another year or so!


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 29, 2016)

Tbolt said:


> Very, Very nice and I'm very jealous as I've yet to do a morgue.
> 
> Very nicley done.



I've explored a few over the years, but none like this with a camera anyway, was a good few hours in here despite it only being one room! If ones accessible it's always worth heading too Tbolt!


----------



## Lavino (Sep 29, 2016)

Exellent photos and write-up mate. You done the place justice.always happy to help. It's a eerie place this one I couldn't bring myself to lie on the slab lol just felt strange but got my mate to pose instead haha.


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 29, 2016)

Lavino said:


> Exellent photos and write-up mate. You done the place justice.always happy to help. It's a eerie place this one I couldn't bring myself to lie on the slab lol just felt strange but got my mate to pose instead haha.



Thank you mate that's really appreciated, (shame about the other morgue, but always next year) I am glad I done the place justice following many other peoples reports and artistic flare, its weird I spent so long in here, yet walked out with 60 odd shots, usually id have more 

well I think all of my crew laid on it, I obviously did then the poor model did... 
she said it was very cold, but we had our clothes on ha! 

If in doubt get your mate to do it haha I know 

I heard its sealed now aswel and the hospital is having work done or stripping dunno how true this is...


----------



## Blazinhawkz (Dec 9, 2016)

epic report dude my favourite place ever sad to say its getting demod


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 11, 2016)

Blazinhawkz said:


> epic report dude my favourite place ever sad to say its getting demod



Cheers dude, I know how much you love this place!  a shame indeed!


----------

